# Paris Walks Resources?



## IngridN (Sep 24, 2011)

For our upcoming trip to Paris next week, DH and I have decided that instead of the usual museums, Versailles, etc., we would do more walking around the various Paris neighborhoods. This is my 6th or 7th trip to Paris, so have done it all. DH goes there regularly for business. 

Our preference is to do the walks on our own rather than joining a group. Any suggestions for resources/maps of good walking tours of Paris? TIA.

Ingrid


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 24, 2011)

Walking Tour 1 in Paris at Frommer's

Walking Tour 2 in Paris at Frommer's

Walking Tour 3 in Paris at Frommer's

Frommer's 24 Great Walks in Paris, 1st Edition

The Original Paris Walks and their main home page:http://www.paris-walks.com/

Don't forget your good walking shoes.

Bon Voyage!

Richard


----------



## IngridN (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you....walking shoes are already packed. That's the one thing I can't do without. DH and I walk extensively when visiting major cities and I picked up a great pair recently.

Ingrid


----------

